# What tire pressure for pavement riding?



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

So this weekend Im riding with my friends in this event to help the special needs program at the local high school. The course is a 25 mile all pavement road. What tire pressures should I run on my 29er with 2.1 tires? The recommended PSI on them says 30, but since its road, I don't need the cushion of the 24-28 PSI I normally run on a trail with a lot of roots. What should I run?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

It depends on your weight and preference. Somewhere around 30-40 should be good, if 24-28 is your preferred trail setting. Try out different pressures and see what feels best.

Tire sidewall figures are for reference only.


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

If you can swing it, get a set of slicks, your knobbies will thank you later....I have a set of tires dedicated for greenway only

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

If you are just out for fun, you can run what ever. Mid 30s to 40s would be where I would have my tires set.


----------



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

Saul Lumikko said:


> It depends on your weight and preference. Somewhere around 30-40 should be good, if 24-28 is your preferred trail setting. Try out different pressures and see what feels best.
> 
> Tire sidewall figures are for reference only.


I way 160lbs. I think I will go with 40 psi during the week and see how it works out around the neighborhood.


JPS2345 said:


> If you can swing it, get a set of slicks, your knobbies will thank you later....I have a set of tires dedicated for greenway only
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I hate the tires I have on right now anyways. They have awful traction. Im just starting so im not going to upgrade them till I get more time into them.


----------



## mjs1231 (Jan 4, 2013)

Road slicks, 80 to 100 psi, mtb nobbies right at 27 and tubeless was the sweetspot. I run schwalbe slicks for the road. 700X32 with high preasure. My buddy has a roadbike and i can keep right up with his 20 lb bike and mine is 30 so it works out fine. 

I found slicks on a fs xc frame with high preasure to be a fantastic combo for road riding. I installed some tt ext bars so i could cut wind a bit more. 

Its so much better to ride than a no suspension road bike. A roadie just took it out yesterday and flipped out and fell in love.

Road guys, if ur not racers and you realy ride forfun and cardio, go right now and find a good xc fs bike thats setup for road rolling and i guarentee you will never go back the the super vibration stiffy.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't listen to me, I keep my tires at 60psi all the time. Wtf?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Slicks will certainly help on tarmac. I weight about 165-170, and sometimes pump my knobbies way past the limit without issue. Without a pump I'd decide whether I want good lower psi for trails, or higher for smoother stuff. Can't have both.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Otruba_843 said:


> I way 160lbs. I think I will go with 40 psi during the week and see how it works out around the neighborhood.


Sounds quite high. I use 40 psi in my 622x35 mm tires and I weigh about the same as you. Unnecessarily high pressure does not decrease rolling resistance, it only makes the ride rougher. If there are any irregularities in the surface, too hard tires will actually slow you down.

For reference, I run my 2.35 29er tires at around 18-24 psi depending on the terrain.


----------



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

Im riding on strictly smooth pavement. Im not worried about any irregularities in the pavement with the knobby 29ers. I still have not gotten a clear answer.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Otruba_843 said:


> Im riding on strictly smooth pavement. Im not worried about any irregularities in the pavement with the knobby 29ers. I still have not gotten a clear answer.


I have gone to 80-90 psi with many different tires recommending less max. So not recommended right on the sidewall, but have done it without issue lots. Is that clear enough?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Otruba_843 said:


> I still have not gotten a clear answer.


The bottom line is that the right pressure depends on your weight, tires, rims, surface, riding style and personal preference.

No-one else can tell you what pressure to use, only a rough figure where to start experimenting.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Saul Lumikko said:


> The bottom line is that the right pressure depends on your weight, tires, rims, surface, riding style and personal preference.
> 
> No-one else can tell you what pressure to use, only a rough figure where to start experimenting.


yup, for me sub 45 for trails, above 70 for road, ymmv.


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

If i have to ride on pavement or concrete, i usually pump mine up to 55 or so(usually til i get tired of using the hand pump)....thats running tubes and super soft xc tires

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjs1231 (Jan 4, 2013)

theMeat said:


> yup, for me sub 45 for trails, above 70 for road, ymmv.


Yep, about the same here, im 205 6'2 and ride a xl xc frame. I run x35 on road and x50 on dirt. I buy cheap durable wheels and i do the bearing service. Never had any service except a initial trueing. I will catch a few feet of air from time to time.

My neighbor has a giant and he installed da bomb fr dh wheels with x 32 slicks. This bike has the meastero suspension system and it realy feels incredable to ride. Compared to a standard road bike its years ahead in my opinion.

I think all the weight weenie stuff has caused people to over look some realy nice hybrid setups.

If you ever get a chance to ride a fs xc bike on high preasure x32 or better tires, jump at it.

You will never look a mtb the same.


----------

